

Ask HN: Graduate in Dec. and find a job, or go to Hong Kong for an exchange? - shawnjan8

Hey guys!<p>I was wondering if I could get a bit of advice. I actually wasn't sure if this would be the best subreddit, if there is one I will gladly ask my question there.<p>I applied for an exchange to the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology in January, but I could actually finish all my schooling and find a job asap. I want to go to Hong Kong to do some traveling, and take a few interesting CS courses like web search and data mining. I won't actually need those courses - I will have enough credits to graduate, but I figure doing this exchange could be a great experience. Plus I would like to learn some Cantonese as well (background is half Iranian and half Italian/full Canadian). They also have a great CS/Engineering program. I figure it would look great on the resume as well.<p>The problem is, if I was to do my last semester in Hong Kong, usually in your last semester is when you are looking for jobs... And of course, there is the opportunity cost. How much could I be making instead of travelling? But at the same time, when will I ever get a chance to live in a different city again? Maybe for work, but doing it for school would be a bit more carefree. Also, I have not ruled out the possibility of doing my own startup, it is a dream of mine, but I may need another year or two of experience before I do that, I haven't figured that out yet. When my friend and I are ready, that is the plan.<p>ALSO, one last thing - I have already done an exchange to the Czech Republic, but it was more for fun, I did not do Comp Sci over there, just some arts courses.<p>I appreciate any advice you can give me :)<p>tl;dr - Get a job and make money, or delay graduating and do one more semester of school in Hong Kong?
======
trevelyan
Hong Kong is awesome. One of the world's best cities. Go to Hong Kong.

------
gcheong
Go to HK. The amount of money you could probably make in the semester you'll
be there is far outweighed by the experiences you will gain. And yes, it will
look great on your resume.

------
calebhicks
I'm with the other commenters.

Take advantage of the travel. You have forever to work. But life will get in
the way of future opportunities to get out and see the world.

------
Mankhool
Go to HK. Travel whenever you have the opportunity and that is NOW. Graduate.
Get a job with Cathay Pacific and fly free for the rest of your life. Good
Luck!

------
andre3k1
Do what will make you most happy. Doing an exchange in Australia was a
highpoint in my life. I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world.

------
rick888
go to Hong Kong. You have the rest of your life to get a job. If you don't do
this now, you most likely won't have another chance.

------
keiferski
Always choose travel.

